# Crib Mattress Height?



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Are there any general guidelines as to when you should lower the mattress in a crib? Mine has three different levels, but the instructions didn't say anything about when you should be adjusting it.

We bed share at night for the most part, but my daughter's naps are in her crib.

When she was able to sit unassisted and started to push up on her knees we lowered the mattress to the middle setting. She is now doing a scoot/crawl all over the place, and yesterday pulled herself up to standing in her crib for the first time (she has been doing it on the coffee table for about a week, but yesterday was the first time in the crib).

Should I lower it down again now? The railing is about level with her armpits.

I may lower it just to be safe, but I am curious if there are any actual guidelines.


----------



## janey99 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
Are there any general guidelines as to when you should lower the mattress in a crib? Mine has three different levels, but the instructions didn't say anything about when you should be adjusting it.

We bed share at night for the most part, but my daughter's naps are in her crib.

When she was able to sit unassisted and started to push up on her knees we lowered the mattress to the middle setting. She is now doing a scoot/crawl all over the place, and yesterday pulled herself up to standing in her crib for the first time (she has been doing it on the coffee table for about a week, but yesterday was the first time in the crib).

Should I lower it down again now? The railing is about level with her armpits.

I may lower it just to be safe, but I am curious if there are any actual guidelines.

Anecdotally, I have always heard the rail should be no lower than the babies nipples when they can pull up/stand. Based on that, it sounds like yours is in th eright place. I am by no means an expert though!

Jane


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I just lowered it to the bottom level once they could pull themselves up. That way I didn't have to keep an eye on where it was - I just knew it was low enough, kwim??


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I have read that the rail height should be at least 2/3 of your child's height - if your DC is 30" tall, then the rail should be at least 20" above the mattress.

Personally, I would lower it now if I were you, while you're thinking about it. That way you don't have to worry about it again; sounds like it's close enough.


----------

